# I'll call this The Hunter or something



## immortalx (Oct 12, 2014)

Had some photos posted on the "What's on your workbench" topic about this, but I thought I should make its own thread.
This is my try on a designed from scratch build, although it definitely resembles at least a dozen known guitar models  The plan is to make this a six (safe territory) and if it feels comfortable I'll be making my first fan fretted 7 based on this shape.



























Mystery holes appeared on the fretboard...





Next morning I found them filled with MOP. Damn those aliens 















Shaped the heel for comfort





Made a matching back cover





And attached the neck for a quick shot





I wish I had the hardware so I can move on, but it should arrive here pretty soon.
I prefer having everything on hand before making a silly mistake (<--my expertise )


----------



## jayeshrc (Oct 12, 2014)

i love those inlays! damn, why didnt i think of that before


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 12, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------



## DredFul (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## TBF_Seb (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool inlays! Not an ugly motherf***** at all


----------



## Jim666 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks awesome so far, can't wait to see it finished. Love the inlays.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks great man! Love the design, and wood selections... very nice work


----------



## celticelk (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm sorry to say, that guitar is not gonna help you get to the chopper. =) Looks fantastic! The body carve and binding are killing me.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 12, 2014)

What kind of top wood is that? I want some.


----------



## skeels (Oct 12, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I'm sorry to say, that guitar is not gonna help you get to the chopper. =) Looks fantastic! The body carve and binding are killing me.



I too, love the count down inlays. 

Nice touch!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 12, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> What kind of top wood is that? I want some.



It looks like walnut with a little bit of grafting in it.


----------



## immortalx (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you all guys!


ormsby guitars said:


> Lovely work!



 I find it hard to believe that THE top man in the world likes my work!
Thanks for putting a big smile on my face Perry!



celticelk said:


> I'm sorry to say, that guitar is not gonna help you get to the chopper. =)





skeels said:


> I too, love the count down inlays.
> 
> Nice touch!



Good eye guys! I changed the code a bit if you can read it XD



XxJoshxX said:


> It looks like walnut with a little bit of grafting in it.



That's right!


----------



## bombonx101 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very interesting top wood selection...love it. What's the secret in that inlay ?


----------



## mathloss (Oct 12, 2014)

wonderfull woods .the inlays are terrific and the shape ...!!
I like it!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't read Predator but damn does this build look awesome! Any shots of the headstock?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 12, 2014)

Mmmmm now this is my kind of build. I'd build one like this but I don't have time... 

















To bleed.


----------



## pondman (Oct 12, 2014)

Just stunning !


----------



## immortalx (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone 


bombonx101 said:


> What's the secret in that inlay ?



I run out of ideas for something interesting so i just went with my (kinda) brand name!



BlackMastodon said:


> Any shots of the headstock?


I now realize that I forgot to take any shots of it but I will on the next update! It's nothing special though as I couldn't come up with something distinctive.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Oct 12, 2014)

The body shape, the carve, the inlay....GAH! I NEED!


----------



## Knarbens (Oct 13, 2014)

I like the shape! Are those inlay routs done by hand?

I did something similar (kinda) on my 2nd build (on the right).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 13, 2014)

very nice...

needs some dreads carved in the horns...jk!


----------



## Berserker (Oct 13, 2014)

Knarbens said:


> I like the shape! Are those inlay routs done by hand?
> 
> I did something similar (kinda) on my 2nd build (on the left).


 
Umm, that's the right dude


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 13, 2014)

ImmortalX... You son of a Bitch

Amazing. Absolutely loved the body posted in the workbench thread and now I've seen the neck I'm smitten. Always wanted Predator inlays on a guitar and this just tops it. 

Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy crap. I love it! I specially dig all the carving (front and back). I think I'll take a few inspiration for the shape of the heel for the Soloist.


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 13, 2014)

Haha, so much win. Nicely done.

Looks awesome.


----------



## immortalx (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks again guys, you make me blush!


Knarbens said:


> I like the shape! Are those inlay routs done by hand?
> 
> I did something similar (kinda) on my 2nd build (on the left).


 I guess you mean the one on the right, but damn those 2 guitars in the photo are absolutely awesome! And this was your 2nd build? Unbelievable, congratulations man!

Yes the routes were done by hand!


----------



## SkyIllusion (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear god, this is gorgeous. I really dig those inlays; if you've played the game "Splice" for PC it reminds me of that


----------



## House74 (Oct 13, 2014)

dude this is so awesome! I LOVE that top and those inlays are FANTASTIC, my other guitarist is a huge Predator/Ahhhnold fan as well, so I would love to see the look on his face if I walked into practice with this baby. Well ....ing done sir!


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 14, 2014)

seriously though, did you hand cut them?


----------



## immortalx (Oct 14, 2014)

CD1221 said:


> seriously though, did you hand cut them?



Yeah man! I made a drawing in Sketchup, printed it full size, stack it to the fretboard and routed with a dremel. I then measured the width of each of the pieces, cut strips of MOP with a fret saw, cut the length of each and shaped the pointy edges with a file.


----------



## immortalx (Oct 15, 2014)

I pressed the frets in the other day and masked the fretboard for leveling






Here's a shot of the headstock as promised. It's pretty standard and i couldn't come up with something more interesting.






A little trick here that someone may find useful: I use the fret file pictured to rough in the crown. I then switch to an eraser in which I filed a deep V groove. I wrap sandpaper around it and by keeping sidewards pressure the top of the crown stays untouched, while the eraser conforms nicely to the roundness of the frets. This helps quickly getting rid of the roughness the file has caused.






Polished the frets, removed the tape and oiled the fretboard






Carved the neck on the High Tech Stand 3000 





Headstock sandwich is walnut/black veneer/maple. Neck is 3 piece sipo mahogany/maple with black veneer stringers.












It's all still very rough and I'll have to find away to fill some gaps on were the binding pieces meet together. It was my first time trying wood binding and being a bit thick (3mm) it was not easy to work with


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 15, 2014)

Yummy!


----------



## Renkenstein (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful work, and AMAZING theme!

My fav Predator II quote:
"Alright Pussyface...your move"


----------



## Renkenstein (Oct 15, 2014)

...oh, and if The Hunter doesn't work for ya, you can name it Yautja.

http://avp.wikia.com/wiki/Yautja_(Predator)


----------



## immortalx (Oct 15, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> ...oh, and if The Hunter doesn't work for ya, you can name it Yautja.
> 
> Yautja (Predator) - Xenopedia - The Alien vs. Predator Wiki



Thanks for the suggestion man! The problem is that in my native language that word has the meaning of "yogurts" when it's pronounced XD


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 16, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Thanks for the suggestion man! The problem is that in my native language that word has the meaning of "yogurts" when it's pronounced XD


You can add "fat free", it's trendy.

I like your eraser trick, I'll probably try that out next time.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 16, 2014)

That neck and headstock look great. Excellent work!


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 16, 2014)

I Love this guitar. 

I want this guitar. 

Awesome work so far. Can't wait for more!!!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, dude! F UCK YES! I've been saying this for years! I'm glad someone actually put these inlays on a guitar! You literally made my day with this, dude. 

I guess I'll have to... stick around


----------



## ToneLab (Oct 16, 2014)

Damn... beauty.


----------



## Prophetable (Oct 16, 2014)

I really like the way the laminates on the neck meet and carry through the center of the headstock center laminate. 100% beautiful.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, incredible build! The body shape is pretty cool, too. I really like that.


----------



## pettymusic (Oct 16, 2014)

Man, great work!

Just curious; how thick do you go with your fret boards?

And thanks for fret crowning tip!


----------



## immortalx (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys thanks for the kind words!


pettymusic said:


> Man, great work!
> 
> Just curious; how thick do you go with your fret boards?
> 
> And thanks for fret crowning tip!



I found that 6mm (a bit less than 1/4") works nice, as it leaves enough meat in the back of the neck under the trussrod channel, for a total neck thickness @ 1st fret of 20mm (about 0.787")


----------



## Centrix (Oct 17, 2014)

That wood...


----------



## skeels (Oct 17, 2014)

I, too, am totally going to steal the eraser trick!

Also, you could name it "the Choppa" and every time you wanted to play it, you could say "Get to the Choppa!"






...."Anytime...."


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there any way you could make those into red blinking LEDs?


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 17, 2014)

HOLY CRAPOLA!!!! how did I miss that inlay the first 10 times i looked at this thread?!?!?!?! Love it... I feel like the inlay should have been red... but the MOP still looks stunning as well... well done sir.... well done indeed.....


----------



## immortalx (Oct 17, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Is there any way you could make those into red blinking LEDs?





Deegatron said:


> Love it... I feel like the inlay should have been red...



That's actually a brilliant idea! But i've got no experience with LEDs. Maybe i'll try it sometime.


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 17, 2014)

immortalx said:


> That's actually a brilliant idea! But i've got no experience with LEDs. Maybe i'll try it sometime.


It's not that hard. A buddy did a fairly ingenious trick for that: an aluminum cylinder with a led coming perpendicularly to the outer surface. The led illuminates the inside of the tube, and it takes no place (compared to directly put the led directed toward the surface of the fb). Or maybe optic fibre could work, in a similar way, lighting from the side of a resin-filled route?

But that would look really cool for sure!


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 17, 2014)

this would be a good job for a red SMD.
SMD's are basically a surface mount LED. they're tiny as hell and a total biznatch to solder because they're soo tiny... but they're flat enough that you could get them on the bottom side of a fretboard without any issues whatsoever... and you can get them in colors... on ebay for super cheep... not that i've ever thought about doing this or anything....


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 17, 2014)

Deegatron said:


> this would be a good job for a red SMD.
> SMD's are basically a surface mount LED. they're tiny as hell and a total biznatch to solder because they're soo tiny... but they're flat enough that you could get them on the bottom side of a fretboard without any issues whatsoever... and you can get them in colors... on ebay for super cheep... not that i've ever thought about doing this or anything....


Thanks for the name. i've already so that kind of LED but with a more precise term, it will be easier to find.


----------



## Underworld (Oct 18, 2014)

This is awesome. I can't wait to see the "grande finale"!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates folks, but I've been waiting for ages for my parts to come in the mail box before I could move on.
I installed the bridge, tuners, drilled the ferrule holes, routed the bridge pickup and did some minor other work (side dots, cable channels, etc.)
I'm currently building up Tru-oil layers so it will be finished pretty soon.

















Although I used a scrap piece behind the headstock when drilling holes, I had a bit of tear out, but the tuners cover them perfectly. It just bothers me that i know they are there 

I can't stress enough how much I love the golden colour of Tru-oil, however I'm planing to take back that gloss and go for a satin finish.


----------



## pondman (Nov 12, 2014)

Gorgeouse  Love that neck.


----------



## FIXXXER (Nov 12, 2014)

absolutely awesome work man!
especially the body and headstock shape absolutely rule


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 12, 2014)

I know what you mean. It kinda eats at you doesn't it? I'm sure once you get it put together, it will look and play so well you will forget all about those tuner holes. 

Looks amazing, if you ask me. Keep it up!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 12, 2014)

Aw man, that looks super great. Very sleek and pretty. How silky is the finish going to be?


----------



## Necromagnon (Nov 13, 2014)

Crap, I've shit my pants... 

I really dig that combo neck/headstock sandwich! A really classy touch.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 13, 2014)

I think when it's finished it will Literally be my favourite guitar of all time so far. Not a statement used lightly!

My love for Predator, and Guitars... Finally united as one. If you were the Devil I'd sell you my soul for it once it's completed. 

Can't wait for more updates!!!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words guys!


Pikka Bird said:


> Aw man, that looks super great. Very sleek and pretty. How silky is the finish going to be?



I'm going to experiment with birchwood casey stock sheen & conditioner and hopefully take all the gloss out! I've tried with steel wool in the past, but the finish inside the pores stays shiny and I don't like that effect!


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 13, 2014)

Are you not able to buy Tung oil sealer? its a little late now but it's basicly the non gloss version of tung oil. surprisingly it's also good for the first coat as a sealer... I buy it from Lee Valley and use it on all my builds...


----------



## immortalx (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm using Tru-oil, not tung oil!


----------



## Killemall1983 (Nov 13, 2014)

That is a great looking guitar. Great work on the headstock laminates. That tearout is always a pain though! I have resorted to always leaving the back of the headstock a little thick so i can machine off the back if i get tearout.


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Nov 14, 2014)

Great work! I really like the wood contrast in your neck. BTW what material did you use for the inlays ?


----------



## immortalx (Nov 14, 2014)

A_Alexandrov said:


> Great work! I really like the wood contrast in your neck. BTW what material did you use for the inlays ?


Thanks man, I used mother of pearl!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic man.... beautiful job!

I like to drill out for tuners the same way I do string-thru ferrules, with a guide pin. Drill half way through the top with a 2mm bit and use a piece of 2mm bit I broke to line up the backside holes. Then I do the same front and back minus the guide pin with a 10mm forsner bit.

It takes a little longer to do, but there's no tear out and the holes are perfectly aligned too


----------



## pondman (Nov 15, 2014)

I do it by just drilling the 2 furthest outside holes through then just mark out the rest in between from the back.

Excellent build Imortalx.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks man! That sounds like a great technique!
The backing scrap piece has always worked for me without problems. This time I wasn't being careful and i clamped it against the volute and not on the flat area of the headstock. Even the slightest gap is enough to get tear out.
They will be covered by the tuners, so no biggie


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 15, 2014)

For ferrules, tuners, and anything else where you don't want any tear out - I use a brad point drill (Doesn't everyone though?) and make my press go only so far that the center spur pokes out from the other side. Simply flip, and then put the spur in the hole and it works every time.

I'd use a guide pin like mentioned, but I'm still on a 8" or 10" press and there's not enough room to drill a hole, align it, and have a body mounted. 

I've never had issues with tuners though, really. Just make sure it has full contact, like you said.

How many coats are you at/going to put on?

Also, the tung oil sealer is just 80% driers. Maybe you could get driers yourself and just mix it with the tru oil?


----------



## pondman (Nov 15, 2014)

pondman said:


> I do it by just drilling the 2 furthest outside holes through then just mark out the rest in between from the back.
> 
> Excellent build Imortalx.



I meant that for the string ferules, not the tuners. The simplest way to avoid tear out is to double mask-tape the back of piece to be drilled and and have it clamped or pressed hard to another piece of timber. You'll never get tear out that way.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 15, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> How many coats are you at/going to put on?



I guess about 15 light coats will do. I'm almost there! 



pondman said:


> I meant that for the string ferules, not the tuners. The simplest way to avoid tear out is to double mask-tape the back of piece to be drilled and and have it clamped or pressed hard to another piece of timber. You'll never get tear out that way.



Thanks man! Somehow I've missed your previous post 
I'll definitely try the trick with the masking tape next time.

And thanks everyone for the excellent advices. That shows that indeed there are many ways to skin a cat!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 16, 2014)

The grain on that first one...

_(fap fap fap fap fap fap fap)_


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

So this one is officially finished! I still need to shave the top of the nut, tweak pickup height and install the strap buttons. Pickups are Duncans SH-14/SH-1.

I got her out in the backyard for the traditional photo session 






























































I told the wife that now that it's finished, i feel a bit empty and I should start another build. She had that look again


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, been a while since I've got a boner for 6stringer...
Beatiful guitar! Those inlays and wood combination is gold!
You should do something similar, but in black or smthng and with those inlays. Like give that one really stealthy/dark/Predator look and call it Predator, haha...


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks man! I would call it predator but Peavey got there first


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 23, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Thanks man! I would call it predator but Peavey got there first



Well, unless they accidentaly don't stumble upon your build and don't decide that they want to fvck you over just for naming a guitar after their guitar, I don't see a damn problem about naming it predator. 

BTW, do you have any actuall plans for a next build?


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha, you're right but i tried to play it safe 
No specific plans, but I had a spare top and glued it to a body blank while waiting for tru-oil to cure


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful work all the way around man... love it!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 23, 2014)

Well that sure turned out pretty great!


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome guitar man.
But the thing I like most is your headstock laminate.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Nov 23, 2014)

This really turned out awesome! 

...but where's the switch to make it turn invisible?


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys 


Blue1970Cutlass said:


> This really turned out awesome!
> 
> ...but where's the switch to make it turn invisible?



Haha, the switch is invisible too


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 23, 2014)

I love it. I fvcking love it!


----------



## neun Arme (Nov 23, 2014)

That's gorgeous, especially the neck and headstock.


----------



## pondman (Nov 23, 2014)

Well that turned out ok.
Absolutely stunning guitar and immaculate work.
Mega congrats


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 23, 2014)

Fantastic! Listing out everything I love about this build would be exhausting, so I'll only mention a couple. I love the switch splitting the bevel and the recessed dome knobs. Love the heel and how it tapers away from the pocket. Love the contrast of woods, particularly the ebony and claro. The carve is immaculate. 

I wanna spank that girl baaaad.


----------



## ev_o (Nov 23, 2014)

I love everything about this. Great work, man.


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 23, 2014)

I really, really like this build, man. Turned out better than I expected (and my expectations were high).


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks again guys, i really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Will you post how this badass instrument sounds?


----------



## immortalx (Nov 24, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Will you post how this badass instrument sounds?


Yes, a friend will be making a video soon, cause my guitar playing skills are kindergarten level


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Amazing work. I love that you kept so a hard angle on many of the bevels. My only nitpicky comment is that I think the TRC doesn't fit too well, being so bulbous... Everything else is pretty much perfect, especially the way the neck laminates and scarf jointing work with the veneers on the back of the headstock.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks man! You're right, that cover is a bit oversized. Going to change to a bit slimmer


----------



## Skoude (Nov 24, 2014)

She's a beauty! Well done, man!


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 24, 2014)

Work of art!


----------



## nomadic-chromatic (Nov 24, 2014)

Immense piece of crafting there! Everytime I see those close-ups I'm awestruck at the styling and the level of quality you've achieved - you've got a great eye 

If you wouldn't mind, could you give a quick run-through of how you achieved your finish with the Tru Oil - it's so sleek but still soft! I would love to achieve exactly that level of finish on a body I am refinishing but it's my first time doing this sort of thing.


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude, the overall them is just deadly on it's on and you just carried it to another level with inlay work, the horns, wood choice, finish....everything. I really like what you did with the scarf joint and headstock. It just flows beautifully in that area. 

Great piece!


----------



## isispelican (Nov 24, 2014)

awesome build!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks again guys 


nomadic-chromatic said:


> If you wouldn't mind, could you give a quick run-through of how you achieved your finish with the Tru Oil - it's so sleek but still soft! I would love to achieve exactly that level of finish on a body I am refinishing but it's my first time doing this sort of thing.


Here it goes:


I sanded the guitar up to 400 grit.
I cut several 10cmX10cm pieces from and old t-shirt for the applications*
For the first coat, I used a generous amount of tru-oil. This has to really soak into and saturate the wood.
For the rest of the coats i used a much smaller amount (just a couple of drops) and pressed hard into the wood with circular motions. It's a bit like french polishing, there are no runs and each coat is really-really thin.
I did a total of about 16 coats, 2 each day (10 hours apart). At the start of each day I lightly sanded with fine steel wool, to remove imperfections and provide better adhesion for the subsequent coats.
After the last coat I used birchwood casey stock sheen & conditioner. This is actually a light abrasive in liquid form that removes the gloss.
This is not meant to be a very durable finish though. It is really thin, but the good thing is that it's easy to repair!

* Don't throw those t-shirt pieces into the bin after use! When tru-oil cures, it generates heat and if you leave those pieces folded near sawdust it can catch on fire! Instead unfold them and let the oil cure on them in a safe place.


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your technique with the rest of us. +Rep.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 25, 2014)

immortalx said:


> * Don't throw those t-shirt pieces into the bin after use! When tru-oil cures, it generates heat and if you leave those pieces folded near sawdust it can catch on fire! Instead unfold them and let the oil cure on them in a safe place.



That's important! If you wanna see how crazy these rags can get just throw them into a fire pit or a metal bucket in your driveway and set them alight. They burn really hot and for a surprisingly long time.


----------



## Necromagnon (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow! I almost missed the completion of this beast! Awesome work. I really dig the satin finish. Thanks for the run-through btw. With the one from Purejolik, I have absolutely no excuse to mess things up when it will come to tru-oil finish on my actual builds. 

Very well done, sir!


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 25, 2014)

As said above I can't believe I nearly missed the completion too! Simply Amazing. 

Best 6 string or any guitar for that matter I've seen in a long time. Absolutely love it. If you ever decide to part ways PLEASE let me know haha 

Congratulations and I look forward to your next build!  

Will the be an NGD post with even more pics? I think the should be.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm at loss of words guys, thanks again for the kind words!
I don't have anymore pics, so this one serves as a NGD thread too


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 25, 2014)

Back to page 3 to see the goodness again then!!!! 

It's always Page 3 that delivers the goods. (UK people will know what I mean!)


----------



## immortalx (Nov 25, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Back to page 3 to see the goodness again then!!!!
> 
> It's always Page 3 that delivers the goods. (UK people will know what I mean!)



Haha, I had to google that


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 25, 2014)

Really awesome fretboard! Now I want Stargate glyphs on my fretboards!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks! Stargate glyphs would make nice inlays too, thanks for the idea


----------



## nomadic-chromatic (Nov 26, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Thanks again guys
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, really appreciate that detailed breakdown of the process, thanks a lot - got that saved to a special notepad file for future reference  I also like the tips about the stock and sheen conditioner... and the used cloths - I wouldn't have been a popular guy around the house if I'd inadvertently started a fire!

Just checking out your site, didn't realise this build had other stunning siblings :O Incredible work, I'm looking forward to your future projects!


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 26, 2014)

^^ Yeah, thanks!! Definitely, going to be trying this!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! Anyone who finds that useful makes me a happy man. I've learned building from this very forum and I'm glad i can give something back.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry for bumping my own thread but I promised a video of the guitar in action. Big thanks to my friend Chris for that!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 6, 2014)

Out of all the guitars I've seen built on here this year, this one is one of my favorites


----------



## immortalx (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks man, that's very kind of you to say so


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't apologize for a bump. Fkn awesome build, and some awesome playing. Dude's on fire, and that can only mean he's got the right tool in his hands. Amazing build, brother.

Looks even cooler in action. Home run, dude.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks man, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah man, whatever "it" is - this guitar's got it

It's a definitely a cool build, but somehow the end product is even greater than the sum of it's parts

Glad to see it in action


----------



## immortalx (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Necromagnon (Dec 8, 2014)

I would be so scared to play that thing, don't want to scratch that top...


----------



## Qweklain (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow, fantastic work sir! You automatically get cool points from me for the Predator inlays. Your work looks very clean too.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

